# How To Easily Make Potting Soil



## David1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm trying it myself (the baking dirt thing) for the first time.

It's in the oven as I'm writing this.

I'm leaving it in the oven for a little while longer. I want to make sure all the "undesirable" or "weed" seeds are dead and not able to germinate.

I will be fortifying my sterilized soil with some fish based plant food for this first batch of soil since I will be using it to sprout Tobacco seeds.

Wish me luck.


----------



## judy_williamson (Apr 3, 2012)

what has happen to miracle grow potting soil ,it is more sticks than soil


----------

